# iwi/wpa2 dying



## ClaytonL (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey, I've got an Intel 2200 card connected to my router through wpa2 and for some reason the connection keeps dropping. I have another computer connected wirelessly and I can use the FreeBSD computer with other OS's with no problems. I've played with FreeBSD here and there so I know some things, but my Linux ideas proved to be useless. When it drops, ifconfig shows that its not associated, but when I ifconfig wlan0 down, and connect again, it doesn't work. It says I'm connected but I have no luck using it. Any ideas?


----------



## ClaytonL (Jun 30, 2010)

I also forgot to note, that sometimes it just won't connect after a clean boot (right now).


----------



## ClaytonL (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok so I was running wpa_supplicant in the background, but instead I watched the output and I get this:


```
CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 
CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 
CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 
Trying to associate with 00:21:2f:36:77:6c (SSID='airlink101' freq=2412 MHz)
Associated with 00:21:2f:36:77:6c
CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 
Trying to associate with 00:21:2f:36:77:6c (SSID='airlink101' freq=2412 MHz)
Associated with 00:21:2f:36:77:6c
WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:21:2f:36:77:6c [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]
CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:21:2f:36:77:6c completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]
CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 
Trying to associate with 00:21:2f:36:77:6c (SSID='airlink101' freq=2412 MHz)
Associated with 00:21:2f:36:77:6c
WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:21:2f:36:77:6c [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]
CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:21:2f:36:77:6c completed (reauth) [id=0 id_str=]
CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
```

Forever. It sometimes works but sometimes I just get a loop of this. Even after I've been connected for a while.


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 1, 2010)

I have only ever seen this happen in Debian, FreeBSD seems to prevent this by killing a previously running wpa_supplicant daemon when a new one starts?

So basically the problem could be that you already have a wpa_supplicant running.

Use 'top' and kill all wpa_supplicant processes before starting a new fresh one and see if it can associate now.

Remember to do a [cmd=]dhclient wlan0[/cmd] once you have re-associated to make sure to get an IP address / dns entries etc...


----------



## ClaytonL (Jul 1, 2010)

It happens from a fresh boot. Even a fresh install. I just don't get it.


----------

